# A3 2.0TDI-isms



## AudiYaLikeIt (Dec 20, 2002)

Does anyone elses new A3 TdI:
1 - not like being refuelled (pump cuts out repeatedly, particularly when starting to refuel)?
2 - have rear gas sruts that aren't that keen on lifting the rear hatch? OK in warmer weather, hard work in the cold
3 - have several rattles/esonances from the front/top of the dash, which aren't there all of the time and are very hard to locate?

All minor quibbles from what is otherwise a great car!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

1. Oh, yes. But worked out how to get fuel in. Insert the nozzle, and then push the handle downwards so that the front of the nozzle is pressed up against the top of the inlet. This makes sure that there is a gap for the air/fumes to escape as you are refueling.

2. Yes. Pretty annoying, but haven't bothered to complain.

3. No rattles at all (other than from the crap that I have put in the various cubby holes)

I can't think of anything else that annoys me about the car. Pretty perfect, really. Now, if only I could say that about the dealerships.....


----------



## AudiYaLikeIt (Dec 20, 2002)

Thanks Karcsi, will try your suggestion for refuelling - thankfully it doesn't need it very often!


----------



## AudiYaLikeIt (Dec 20, 2002)

By the way, have had the car for 6 months or so, have only just noticed the cubby hole under the drivers seat and the little/usless sun visor thingy just above the rear view mirror. How did I manage without them??


----------



## delarge (Nov 3, 2003)

1, Haven't found out yet , still on the delivery tank

2, Yes i have noticed

3, No rattles from mine


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

AudiYaLikeIt said:


> By the way, have had the car for 6 months or so, have only just noticed the cubby hole under the drivers seat and the little/usless sun visor thingy just above the rear view mirror. How did I manage without them??


Yep, same here. Tried the use the extra sunvisor once so far, and then it was useless as the sun continued to shine into my eyes through the gap between it and the proper visor.

Mines a Sport, and I opted for the storage pack just because of the cubby holes under the seats. How many times have I used it? None! OK, the First Aid kit is under the passenger seat, but that's it. The same with the netting and hooks in the boot. The hooks are too high (or the shopping bags to small) so they swing about rather than rest on the boot floor, so I don't bother with them.

Do you have an SE? Do you use the autolights thingy and coming home function? I'd don't, because the lights come on too early (too light still to blind people with the zenons) and I've read the switching zenons on and off frequently reduces their lifetime. :?


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

Use a bit of gt85 on the struts. Improves matters considerably.
Fuel consumption a bummer due to tight engine (I hope)
Local 34 runs 40 ish but still early doors with only 500 miles on the odo.
DSG is great. How did I change manually for so long?
The future is here.
E :twisted: ven on local journeys (bugger) the auto is more economical than manual!


----------



## AudiYaLikeIt (Dec 20, 2002)

Maersk, re economy, if I really, _really, _try, I can get 65mpg on my 43mile commute to work - tucked in behind an HGV at 56mphish. At my more normal cruising speed of 90ish, mpg drops to around 45, again, you takes your choice. Mines done 6,500 miles and the engine still feels like it's not fully loosened up, things can only get better.
I'm envious of your DSG, sound like the way forward. Does the DSG have the same six ratios as the manual? If so, presumably there's no reason for economy to be different between the two?


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

Talking of A3isms :roll:

When I open the drivers door after the car has been locked for a while i hear an electronic buzzing sound coming from the offside rear 3/4 panel.

Anyone know what it is :?

Intrigued rather than worried :wink:

Cheers

Dave


----------



## dynamodollishill (Jun 29, 2003)

1) Oh yes, my trick is to twist the handle to 90 degrees to the left - but I shall try the new approach.

2) The gas struts are a little reluctanct. I'll try the gt85.

3) Rattle somewhere top left of dashboard - but seems to be going away now. The end of the handbrake sometimes rattles - but touching it once seems to stop it!

I also get that buzzing noise but I have no idea what it is. My previous Golf also made a similar noise so I just assumed it was something VAG.

After 9,000 miles the engine is loosening up nicely. And after driving a rental Golf 110 Tdi - there's a huge difference!


----------



## AudiYaLikeIt (Dec 20, 2002)

davek9, just wonder if that's the central locking actuator for the fuel flap, it's the only thing that I'm aware of in that area related to unlocking the car. just a thought


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

8)

I reckon you could be right, hadn't thought of that. Mind you it only buzzes when i open the door :?

I'll listen to see if i hear it when i lock it :wink:


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

davek9 said:


> Talking of A3isms :roll:
> 
> When I open the drivers door after the car has been locked for a while i hear an electronic buzzing sound coming from the offside rear 3/4 panel.
> 
> ...


Could it be the fuel pump gettng up pressure ready for you to start the engine? Does it only happen after the car has been standing for a while? If you open the door soon after the first opening, is there no buzzing?


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

8)

Yes, only buzzes when cars been standing a while and only buzzes when i open drivers door, not passengers door :?

Strange, used to "features" like this when i had the TT.

As i say not worried, although i might be if one time it stops buzzing and starts ticking :wink:


----------



## delarge (Nov 3, 2003)

Is it just me or does the rear squab not fold forward ?

I see a picture in the owners manual but no instructions how to do it .


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

davek9 said:


> 8)
> 
> Yes, only buzzes when cars been standing a while and only buzzes when i open drivers door, not passengers door :?
> 
> ...


Colin, I think you are right. I have a 1.6 petrol A3 as a courtesy car at the mo, and it did with me just now. It came more from underneath the car that the rear. And when I tuned the ignition, it did it again just before I started the engine. This does not happen for the diesel.

Could also be a safety valve thing, or depressurisation or summut because to prevent petrol vapours escaping and igniting. There's no such danger with diesel.


----------

